# Spinal Fusion advice?



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I am scheduled to go in on the 20th for a two level spinal fusion (L4-L5 and L5-S1). Just curious if anyone out there has any experience with this type of surgery? I've loaded up on information about it but am still a little concerned. I'm pretty sure my wife was disappointed at the low mortality rate of the surgery. When the doc said there's small chance I could become paralyzed and we could never have sex again she started planning what she can do with the extra 17 minutes a year. So she's taking it well.


----------



## Jgourley124 (Feb 21, 2019)

I haven't had a spine fusion but I've had three back surgeries on my L4-L5. Every time they go in remove more disc and sew me back up. Last time was a total failure and surgeon told me it's time for a fusion. I decided against it and just worked out my back slowly, rehabbed it as much as I could, worked through pain and finally this year the pain has almost all gone. Unless I sleep weird I haven't felt pain. I was at the point after surgery #3 where I couldn't walk on my right leg or sit for too long. I know you've prolly heard the same as I'm telling you but if you can stay away from it. My doc told me for if I did get the surgery, I'd loose around 20% mobility in my back and same as well as you possible becoming paralyzed (they have to say this stuff for legal issues). Back issues are tough and unless you truly have severe back pain, most people have no idea how bad it is. I hope all works out for you with what you decide and get back in the lawn soon!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Jgourley124 said:


> I haven't had a spine fusion but I've had three back surgeries on my L4-L5. Every time they go in remove more disc and sew me back up. Last time was a total failure and surgeon told me it's time for a fusion. I decided against it and just worked out my back slowly, rehabbed it as much as I could, worked through pain and finally this year the pain has almost all gone. Unless I sleep weird I haven't felt pain. I was at the point after surgery #3 where I couldn't walk on my right leg or sit for too long. I know you've prolly heard the same as I'm telling you but if you can stay away from it. My doc told me for if I did get the surgery, I'd loose around 20% mobility in my back and same as well as you possible becoming paralyzed (they have to say this stuff for legal issues). Back issues are tough and unless you truly have severe back pain, most people have no idea how bad it is. I hope all works out for you with what you decide and get back in the lawn soon!


Thank you for your reply. This will be my 4th surgery in the L4-S1 area. My actual injury isn't severe but they have removed so much bone the last 3 surgeries that fusion is the only option. In addition, my last surgery was an emergency surgery on Halloween 2015. I had ruptured my spinal canal and spinal fluid was leaking onto my "horse tail" nerves causing loss of feeling. The concern now is that if something like that happens again I won't be able to feel it due to the numbness in my upper leg from the previous injury.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

People recover very quickly after infusions these days. Most are required to get up and walk 3-4 hours after surgery. I wouldn't worry about anything besides improper spinal drain care by the nurses. It should go well.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> People recover very quickly after infusions these days. Most are required to get up and walk 3-4 hours after surgery. I wouldn't worry about anything besides improper spinal drain care by the nurses. It should go well.


I've heard the difference between today and even 10 years ago is amazing. I'm hoping to at least be able to mow during the summer.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I will be following along with this. My wife has all sorts of back issues and we may be going through this in the future.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Reel Low Dad said:


> I will be following along with this. My wife has all sorts of back issues and we may be going through this in the future.


My wife as well. She was in a rollover and ejected at 65 when she was a senior in high school. Not sure what letter and number but it's close to her tailbone, she barely has any disc left between them.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

I'd entertain laser surgery, but it's still very expensive.

My ex has spinal fusion when she was 20, and had to have 3 surgeries to get it right (although in the middle/upper portion of her back).

I have 4 pinched nerves and 2 herniated discs in my lower back (same region; S1/L5 and L5/L4) and docs wanted to do surgery on me when I was 21, and I said no thank you.

I don't take any pain meds at the moment, and haven't for 10 years, but it's about time to reconsider something - the pain is getting worse and worse. According to my fitbit, I am working/walking about 80-85 miles a week (5 days) and something has to give/improve.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Reel Low Dad said:


> I will be following along with this. My wife has all sorts of back issues and we may be going through this in the future.


I'm considering doing a series of videos following the process. I've watched a bunch of YouTube videos on this surgery but many of them are many years old. Some of the surgical techniques and post op care are somewhat outdated. If I decide to post them to youtube I will put a link on here so those interested can see them.


----------



## Chrisholmes02 (Jan 19, 2019)

I had ACDF surgery in December of last year. I had it on C5-C7. I can't comment on the differences between the neck and lower spine but my surgery was very quick and had no complications. I was able to walk the same day. The first two weeks I really couldn't do anything but get around the house a bit, but after that it was smooth sailing. They said it'll take a year before the cage fuses and the nerve damage heals. But I can get around with normal day-to-day activities without many problems now.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Chrisholmes02 said:


> I had ACDF surgery in December of last year. I had it on C5-C7. I can't comment on the differences between the neck and lower spine but my surgery was very quick and had no complications. I was able to walk the same day. The first two weeks I really couldn't do anything but get around the house a bit, but after that it was smooth sailing. They said it'll take a year before the cage fuses and the nerve damage heals. But I can get around with normal day-to-day activities without many problems now.


Thanks for the reply. I'm hoping my experience mirrors yours. Wednesday is the big day. Luckily I inadvertently scheduled my surgery for the beginning of March madness so I've got plenty of games to watch.


----------



## Chrisholmes02 (Jan 19, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Chrisholmes02 said:
> 
> 
> > I had ACDF surgery in December of last year. I had it on C5-C7. I can't comment on the differences between the neck and lower spine but my surgery was very quick and had no complications. I was able to walk the same day. The first two weeks I really couldn't do anything but get around the house a bit, but after that it was smooth sailing. They said it'll take a year before the cage fuses and the nerve damage heals. But I can get around with normal day-to-day activities without many problems now.
> ...


I'm sure you'll be fine. I know it's scary, but as I understand it they've come a long way the last few years. It's as minimally invasive as it can really be. You'll be up and about in no time. Good luck and let me know if I can help out with anything else.


----------



## Aztrucker11 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hello I've had a full spinal fusion surgery. Because I have Scoliosis. Curvature of the spine. My sone also just had the same surgery last Christmas. Feel free to ask anything


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Aztrucker11 said:


> Hello I've had a full spinal fusion surgery. Because I have Scoliosis. Curvature of the spine. My sone also just had the same surgery last Christmas. Feel free to ask anything


Wow. That is amazing. I can't imagine what you went through before the surgery. I am blown away by how far surgeries have come. How has your life improved since the surgery? I know my surgery is a drop in a bucket compared to what you went through.


----------



## Aztrucker11 (Oct 30, 2018)

The best way for me to answer this is one easy and simple way that I hope you understand. The main difference Before & After the surgery is the pain and the pain level having surgery does not take away the pain it decreases the pain and makes it tolerable and livable. Before the surgery you have significant pain after the surgery you have a pain from having the spinal fusion so you have limited mobility range then what you had before. The pain will still be there but the best way to describe it is it's a different kind of pain your quality of life will definitely improve.


----------



## Aztrucker11 (Oct 30, 2018)

Feel free to ask anything else or email me at [email protected]


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I figured I'd give an update since a few people said they had loved ones that might be going through this. Man this surgery is no joke. I can't even imagine what @Aztrucker11 and his son went through with as many levels as they had done. The pain the first day was bearable. They keep you drugged pretty well but you are not prepared for the 2 nd day. Trying to get out of bed the next morning was the worst pain I have ever felt. You will go through bouts of sleeping and being somewhat there. And the gas pains are almost as bad as the back pain. For some reason you forget how to fart. It has always been one of my fortes, but all of the sudden it was gone. Took a good 48 hours to remember how. Today is day 4 and the pain is getting better. If your loved one has this done you really have to be a positive and humorous influence on them. The pain will get you down. Especially first thing in the morning. When you dream about all these cool things and then wake up and remember that you can't even wash your own balls it really knocks you down. Not that your wife will have an issue with that. But the premise holds.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

@GeraldB this is a 3 yo old post, it would be nice to see how everyone is doing today.
2 years ago I had L5/S1 fused.
It went wonderfully, feel better than I have since my mid teens and I am 3 decades past that.
In my case I had been dismissing decades of chronic back pain from Spondylolisthesis and whiplash from unrelated incidents as nuisance back pain.
Two years ago I finally herniated the disc at the spondylolisthesis spot and pushed thru for two months till I ruptured it, then tried to take Aleve and keep going for 4-5 days.
Once I was completely incapacitated I went to the doctor and found out what had been going on, put together about when I had herniated the disc and I know exactly what I did to rupture it.

I didn't notice any reduction in range of motion with just L5/S1 but that is probably because it was such a mess so long that that range was long since gone. Have some permanent numbness in lower right leg, but overall a wonderful success.


----------

